# Eldar list styles



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

okay, am new to this forum thing and could really do with some definitions
a response to 'is there any other army than mech Eldar!' gives..



Vaz said:


> Yes.
> 
> Jetbike Council, Eldar Zilla, Guardian Spam.


I think I got an idea on Jetbike Council, can't see the point in Guardian Spam [if it is just a load of guardian units], but Eldar Zilla????


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Eldar Zilla probably means Avatar, 3 Wraithlords and maybe Wraithguard?

I wouldn't class that as an archetype though... 1 of the 3 choices is terrible, and 2 of the 3 are mediocre.

Guardian spam can be playable... ish. Although Orks, Nids and Guard all do it better if your preference is for horde armies. The key is using your supporting units wisely, and paying careful attention to movement in order to maximise cover while providing overlapping fields of fire and assault breaks.

You can also do a "normal" Eldar army with generally positive results; A farseer, a close combat unit or two either on foot (Scorpions, Harlies) or in transports (Banshees, Warlocks), a couple of ranger/guardian units and your choice of Falcons, Fire Prisms and Wraithlords.

I would only consider Mech Eldar and Jetseers as tournament-winning archetypes though. And in my personal opinion Jetseer is less powerful than Mechdar.

Hope that was a bit helpful!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Indeed. You can do all sorts of things. Heck, there's no actual _rule_ against fielding swooping hawks. For something to be an archetype rather than just a descriptor, however, it should _work_.

So, Jetseer and Mechdar. And it's not like Jetseer doesn't pack them thar waveserpents if it knows what's good for it.


----------



## Shadowfire (Mar 20, 2010)

Aaah, cheers, I actually rolled out an eldarzilla last year then, with good results.

More recently Mechdar has seen to be more my style it seems, though having had a good read through on the stuff on here am liking the sound of the jetseer. I initially just disregarded this on ££ costs alone, but am tantalised now and relishing the challenge of modelling such.

I think some covert building is in order.

What sort of numbers of Jetlocks are people finding good?

gonna have to dig out some old harlie bikes for the carapace methinks:search:


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, when I get around to making them (rather than the dreaded proxy goodness) I'll probably model them roughly like the Saim Hann wildrider host from the old C:CWE book. Only without all the modeling skill.

Counts-as ftw.


----------

